
Ask HN: Who uses touchscreen with MS Windows, and howithwhy? - NikolaNovak
Pondering the new Thinkpad 25, I notice it comes with a touchscreen, and I have legitimately no idea how I would ever use it (and not sure the non-matte screen is worth the trade-off).<p>My wife has a MS Surface Pro 4 for work, and has not ever used the touchscreen. She&#x27;s a non-technical people manager, and spends her time in Outlook, Word, Excel &amp; Powerpoint, and there has really not been a moment where touchscreen would&#x27;ve been preferred to a mouse - and that&#x27;s with a tablet.<p>On a regular laptop, what are the use-case scenarios for using touchscreen with Windows for normal workflow - or is that just a feature one pays for and never uses? :-&#x2F;<p>Thanks!
======
kungito
I actually got really hooked to it on my work Lenovo Yoga. Its just to perfect
when you have it in your lap and just perfectly cooperates with the keyboard.
I bought a Lenovo Legion for gaming amd what I really miss is the touchscreen.
I must admit I sometimes press the screen reflexively only to release a sad
sigh afterwards.

------
mattmanser
I don't have one but some of my clients do. It's very useful when 2 or more
people are collaborating, to the point where I sometimes forget and try and do
it to my screen when around my laptop.

I wouldn't call it a killer feature, but it's more useful than I imagined it
would be.

------
thisone
I use touchscreen a fair bit on my laptop, and miss it when I'm working on my
work macbook.

Mainly when I'm just wandering about the internet it's often more convenient
to poke the screen than to move a cursor.

At a previous job when I had an X1 Carbon touchscreen it was so much easier to
be sat with someone, going over code or looking at an issue and be able to
both poke and drag on the screen with out having to mouse or touchpad share.

I found doing presentations much more natural when I could use the screen
instead of a mouse or touchpad.

------
limeblack
According to this[1] it has a FHD antiglare (1920 x 1080) IPS multitouch
dislay.

Having used an antiglare touchscreen before they are a lot better then the
glossy touchscreen equivalents. Not technically matte but not glossy either.

[1] [https://www3.lenovo.com/us/en/laptops/thinkpad/thinkpad-t-
se...](https://www3.lenovo.com/us/en/laptops/thinkpad/thinkpad-t-
series/ThinkPad-25/p/22TP2TTTP2514)

------
wilde
Windows 8 was totally designed around pushing the touch interface as iPad
compete. The thought was that the ecosystem would move towards more direct
manipulation in interfaces. This didn’t happen, but MS spent a lot of effort
pushing laptop makers into adding touchscreens. Now that they have them, I’m
not sure the price differential is high enough to avoid the stigma of a
shorter bulleted list.

